# Alarm System Issues



## forthelord1 (May 9, 2008)

When I purchased my 99 Explorer the dealer said they did not have any information about the alarm system codes from the previous owner. Of course they told me this meant I need to contact Ford. My problem is that 
at various times my vehicle will not start because of the theft detection system. How can I correct this issue?


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

look for a small switch somewhere under the dash. Click the switch to turn the system off and then pull the fuse. Good Luck


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

forthelord1 said:


> When I purchased my 99 Explorer the dealer said they did not have any information about the alarm system codes from the previous owner. Of course they told me this meant I need to contact Ford. My problem is that
> at various times my vehicle will not start because of the theft detection system. How can I correct this issue?


 Usually after market alarms have a starter kill relay, to make this work without the remote you need to remove the alarm. Then find where they spliced into the starter wire and reconnect the leads back together. Fords have a black with blue trace wire for a starter wire, find it where they spliced into it then hook the wire back bypassing the relay they used to "kill" the starter.


----------



## marvin-r (Jul 9, 2009)

The proper way to do this would be to contact the manufacturer. Do it this way to be sure what you are doing is correct . Other people have said to contact the previous house owners , but if this was possible im sure you would have done it .
The alarm company will probably send out a technician , but so what . At least you get it sorted.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marvin-r said:


> The proper way to do this would be to contact the manufacturer. Do it this way to be sure what you are doing is correct . Other people have said to contact the previous house owners , but if this was possible im sure you would have done it .
> The alarm company will probably send out a technician , but so what . At least you get it sorted.


KOOL!
So what, you pay my $100 few for doing it, do you work for free?:1angel:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like the passive anti-theft system (PATS) is not working correctly. Do you happen to have a chip in your key?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

1999 Ford Exploder PATS?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If your alarm system has a chipped key for the bypass then I would check out the key first, alternatively, you can log each time the vehicle wont start and then post back the results. Like was it raining, how long did the vehicle sit. Figure out if the inability to start is a constant or variable upon to your actions inside the vehicle.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of the later GM PATS didn't have visible chips in the keys. Many of these failed and caused no starts, especially in Malibus. Recall all the no-start Malibu threads over in Aotomotive Support. Perhaps Ford PATS is a similar design. IOW you may have PATS and not even know it... until it craps out on you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ford keys have a trap door with the pats hidden inside them. It can be removed then placed by the sensor on the steering column, or use a pats bypass so the unit still works.


----------

